# O.C. Riders club without members



## tripple3

I ride a lot and I have ridden with some of the members here that have called me up to go for a ride so I wondered about starting a club; without actually having the club stuff and memberships or anything like that.
I'm on call for work if there's something going on but I have a lot of free time and a lot of that time I spend on a vintage cruiser riding somewhere.
When I sell a bike on craigslist I meet them at big lots and that's  where the tripple3  name came from; my phone number selling bikes on craigslist.
All posts should have pics with interesting subjects. 




I had this idea this morning on the way to the beach and Cory is the first one in this riders group. 



Spontaneous will usually work just fine because I never know that far in advance. 
Let's ride....


----------



## tripple3

*Riders' Ride...*

Thinking about this still hoping some other riders will post their ideas and schedules to ride.
Most of my rides are solo due to scheduling...I think. Spontaneous reaction to free-time window.
Vintage riders exclusive?  
There are so many groups; I was thinking about making this group ride WWII bikes and earlier because they are what I am most interested in riding, seeing and learning more about. Most of my Cyclone Coaster friends are into this era and style for its diversity, history, and Coolness....
If a rider wants to ride but doesn't have a prewar cruiser; ride 1 of mine. Let me know. Ride on


----------



## Cory

Catching a wave. Pch Huntington Beach.


----------



## Cory

I am Marks first non-member. Woo hoo!!


----------



## rcole45

*Lets go for a ride*

Time : 11am   Place : Balboa bakery & deli & donuts.  301 Main st  Newport Beach  Ca    Date  Tuesday July 7th  We are leaving at 11am if you are late head for lunch stop. Pizza Lounge  301 Main st Huntington Beach  Ca.  Should arrive there 12 noon to 12:30 pm.  I do this ride 2-3 times a week. Will post for awhile to see if there is any interest.


----------



## tripple3

rcole45 said:


> Time : 11am   Place : Balboa bakery & deli & donuts.  301 Main st  Newport Beach  Ca    Date  Tuesday July 7th  We are leaving at 11am if you are late head for lunch stop. Pizza Lounge  301 Main st Huntington Beach  Ca.  Should arrive there 12 noon to 12:30 pm.  I do this ride 2-3 times a week. Will post for awhile to see if there is any interest.




All right Ron... timing works today.  I will be down there to ride. 



Come on out the beach is nice this time of year…


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Wish I could ride today.

I have a date with a 15 liter Cummins Diesel


----------



## tripple3

Ron and Mike beat me there so we left five minutes after I got there to ride down to Huntington. It's kind of funny that the donut shop and the pizza lounge are both 301 Main St. in two different cities.  makes it easy to remember. 







Nice ride.  great lunch.  cool people
We should do this more often….


----------



## rcole45

*Lets go for a ride*

When : Sunday July 12 th.  See post #5 for other details.


----------



## hellshotrods

rcole45 said:


> When : Sunday July 12 th.  See post #5 for other details.




Wish I could go on Sunday.... anyways I don't have a cool pre-war bicycle.

Sunday - selling at the Rose Bowl


----------



## rcole45

You don't need a pre war for my rides


----------



## tripple3

*Let's Ride....*



hellshotrods said:


> Wish I could go on Sunday.... anyways I don't have a cool pre-war bicycle.
> Sunday - selling at the Rose Bowl




If anyone wants to ride one of my pre-war bicycles and/or wants to ride the 10 miles to the Donut shop and then ride on;
Meet me in Fountain Valley. Leave at 10 A.M.


----------



## mrg

So what about the southeast LA riders club!


----------



## 48b6

I'm down for an O.C or South East L.A ride one of these days.


----------



## Robertriley

Riverside ride tomorrow at 6pm


----------



## 48b6

Robertriley said:


> Riverside ride tomorrow at 6pm




Evening ride? I'll try and make that.


----------



## Robertriley

48b6 said:


> Evening ride? I'll try and make that.




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Ride-in-Riverside-Saturday-July-11-at-6-00pm

https://www.facebook.com/events/813337948786610/


----------



## tripple3

*Riders riding....*



mrg said:


> So what about the southeast LA riders club!




What about start your own thread. jus kiddin MRG

I ride to the ride,ride with the group, ride home.
East LA isn't where I go for a "nice scenic ride"
Come on down. It is Cooler and much more rider friendly on OC bike paths.


----------



## tripple3

rcole45 said:


> Time : 11am   Place : Balboa bakery & deli & donuts.  301 Main st  Newport Beach  Ca    Date  Tuesday July 7th  We are leaving at 11am if you are late head for lunch stop. Pizza Lounge  301 Main st Huntington Beach  Ca.  Should arrive there 12 noon to 12:30 pm.  I do this ride 2-3 times a week. Will post for awhile to see if there is any interest.




I will ride down there to meet you guys Ron see you at 11 today. Sunday, July 12
If anyone wants to ride a longer loop meet me at 10 in fountain Valley and roll with me.


----------



## tripple3

It was a fun ride waited a little longer than I had time for and so some of us got split up.  great ride, great day. a lot of people down on the boardwalk. 
The main reason why I love this short wheelbase Elgin with the high bars: I can dance this bike through  any crowded  boardwalk.  





Cyclingday always has a amazing bike to look at. 





Hopefully some other riders will post some pictures of other bikes that I didn't get to see.


----------



## rcole45

*Lets go for a ride*

When : July 19 th.  See post #5 for details. Had a great time last Sunday, let do it again.


----------



## tripple3

rcole45 said:


> When : July 19 th.  See post #5 for details. Had a great time last Sunday, let do it again.




Sounds good Ron.
I will be ridingfrom fountain Valley at 10 AM if anyone wants to ride with me,  let me know. 
Let's ride ....




Looking forward to a Sunday ride.


----------



## Cory

Went for a ride today.


----------



## tripple3

Five riders riding Newport and Huntington boardwalk. 





Stopped at the playgrounds so Cory and I could run in and catch some waves. 



Cory cycle truck rear tire had a split in it so we waited for him to ride home and switch bikes... made it back quick. 










Great lunch. We like to order Arnold Palmer here and she keeps them full. 
And then you never know who Ron will run into n know....







Nice day great time had by all.


----------



## tripple3

So I am thinking about doing an Orange County ride away from the beach.
On Mainplace Drive and the end of North Broadway in Santa Ana there is a trail called the Santiago creek bike trail I would like to try. 
It looks like it winds through a nature reserve and Hart park and then on north to orange dog park if we want to. 
Post up here if you would like to meet and schedule date on a weekend soon if anyone else wants to. 
I have time tomorrow to meet there at 11 if anyone else is free to ride.


----------



## rustjunkie

tripple3 said:


> So I am thinking about doing an Orange County ride away from the beach.
> On Mainplace Drive and the end of North Broadway in Santa Ana there is a trail called the Santiago creek bike trail I would like to try.




Can't make it today but would like to another time.


----------



## tripple3

*Riding again; new Start location....*

Sat. July 25th 2015.  11:00 A.M. the Fountain at Orange Traffic Circle, Chapman and Glassell
I will ride there up the S.A. River Trail...on a vintage cruiser...smiling....



rustjunkie said:


> Can't make it today but would like to another time.


----------



## tripple3

Bump the thread for a ride today!
OC ride starts soon for me to ride to Orange traffic Circle 
Ride starts there at 11:00 a.m. 
Lets Ride....


----------



## Eric

Great Ride today for a last minute thing...  Thanks for coming out.  We will do it again soon.

Here are some shots from the ride.


----------



## mrg

Sorry to miss the NorCal ride but still glad to be in SoCal


----------



## tripple3

I am going to leave to take a ride pretty soon to meet Ron down at the beach. 
Come on down the water is 70° today.


----------



## tripple3

Great day, great rid,e great lunch, great service and food; and the US open of surfing is going on at Huntington Pier too. 




This is where I ran into Ron and Mike in between tower 36 and 40 in Newport. 



We rode down to Huntington where we had lunch at the pizza lounge. 






My old high school alma mater Edison chargers


----------



## tripple3

I have time to ride this morning so I rode down to the pier anybody in OC riding around this morning…








It was a fun ride probably about 15 miles nice day not too much wind yet.


----------



## rcole45

*Lets go for a ride*

This Saturday Aug 1st.  Time: meet at 10am ride at 10:30. The Vans US open surfing championship is in HB , the weather is great. All other details in post 5


----------



## tripple3

rcole45 said:


> This Saturday Aug 1st.  Time: meet at 10am ride at 10:30. The Vans US open surfing championship is in HB , the weather is great. All other details in post 5




Just to make it clear we are riding today.  Balboa at 10 AM   10:30 Pedal away  to Huntington Pier until we ride back.


----------



## tripple3

Ron was there waiting for me when I got there and we left right at 10:30 and rode to Huntington for lunch. 
We always eat at the pizza lounge and we always order Arnold palmers and they're always wonderful. 





After lunch we were sitting on the wall and saw a couple other cyclone coasters that can now be in the orange county riders club without  members. 
Couple super nice Rollfast bicycles. 





Everyone has to walk the bikes in the pier area right now because of the crowds. 
Ron's Schwinn and my twin bar is in that picture. Can you see it?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*OC ride ( not a club )  TODAY 10am in Long Beach .... Yes you read right ... The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride is just that a ride - since 2006 - Just had to post it for those unaware that CYCLONE COASTER has never been a club - it is just a ride focusing on like minded people riding their favorite vintage bicycles the first Sunday each month which this year has been 175 riders on average ... All riders welcome - Ride Vintage - Frank   *

Pic below is from a Newport to Huntington a while back .......


----------



## tripple3

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *OC ride ( not a club )  TODAY 10am in Long Beach .... Yes you read right ... The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride is just that a ride - since 2006 - Just had to post it for those unaware that CYCLONE COASTER has never been a club - it is just a ride focusing on like minded people riding their favorite vintage bicycles the first Sunday each month which this year has been 175 riders on average ... All riders welcome - Ride Vintage - Frank   *




Thanks Frank!
I am not wanting a Club either. The CC ride 1st Sunday is the pattern for putting rides together. I am riding my bike to it FROM Orange County; and will continue to see all the awesome Vintage bikes that show up each Month... for a few years...always look forward to another ride....



I would like to ask a favor from you ... post a pic when you put something up on the OC riders thread. Everybody loves pictures
Great shot thanks Frank



I rode my cadet to Long Beach last month and home.  nice ride


----------



## tripple3

Going for a ride... is anybody else riding today in orange county?...


 here?


 or here?


 or hear?


----------



## eddie_bravo

What the heck!! I need your work schedule 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

*Sunday Ride...Aug 9*



eddie_bravo said:


> What the heck!! I need your work schedule




My work schedule gets in the way of my freedom and flexibility....
We have a ride on Sunday at the orange circle at 10 AM,Come on out and let's ride OC
There is a thread on it in swap meets and events: Circle city bike ride


----------



## eddie_bravo

Next ride, i'm in Fresno this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

*Rider Ride... going again...anybody??*

Taco Tuesday, August 11 free day for a ride… Anyone available??


----------



## rcole45

See you in Balboa at 11 am


----------



## tripple3

rcole45 said:


> See you in Balboa at 11 am




Good timing I am back home now.


----------



## tripple3

*Rider Alert!!*



eddie_bravo said:


> Next ride, i'm in Fresno this weekend Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Checking to see if anyone else is available to take a ride in orange county today…?





Post here....


----------



## Eric

I can only ride in the evening today.  What time are you thinking?


----------



## tripple3

Initially checking to see if anyone was available this morning or today; but could meet you later this evening if you want to come down towards the beach for a ride.


----------



## tripple3

I'm riding my cadet to the playgrounds between Newport pier and Balboa pier at 14th St.
I'm bringing my fins and a towel and hope to catch some waves when I'm there. 





I watched the surf there for a little bit; saw it was a south swell and headed down to the wedge. I'm home now another 30 mile day in flip-flops.


----------



## tripple3

*Going for a ride; Who's free today?*



rcole45 said:


> See you in Balboa at 11 am




It's Wednesday and I think I would like to have lunch and an Arnold Palmer with Ron… I am thinking he's not awake yet. What do you think? Anybody else up for a OC ride today?





Post here please…
Please include a picture with your post because we all love to see more....


----------



## rcole45

*ride today*

I had a great ride today, thanks for the invite Mark


----------



## tripple3

rcole45 said:


> I had a great ride today, thanks for the invite Mark




I did too Ron. We should do this more often…





Beautiful day along the coast…


----------



## tripple3

I went for a ride OC yesterday and met some other OC riders....







The good thing about riding with a few people is someone will have the duck tape and pump that you need. 












So if any of these riders or others here in OC want to ride; post here and let's go.


----------



## tripple3

rcole45 said:


> I had a great ride today, thanks for the invite Mark




Let's do this ride again tomorrow Wednesday 11 AM at the Balboa donut shop. We will ride to Huntington Beach pier area for lunch usually at the pizza lounge. 



The address is on post five of this thread


----------



## tripple3

Great ride again....


----------



## drglinski

The best thing about old bikes is sharing them with those that also love them.  Great pics.


----------



## tripple3

*Riders riding to CC Ride Long Beach....*

Sunday, September 6 is the cyclone coaster ride in Long Beach: meet 9:30 4th & Junipero 
My wife wants to ride to it so we are going to leave the Westminster 7-11 at Newland and heil at 7:45 AM
My estimation is about 18 miles to the coffee shop in Long Beach.  This will be a new record length ride for my sweetie; so we may stop once along the way if she wants to… her bike is geared pretty low so it should be a nice easy ride. 
Please join us; my friend Mike will be riding along as well. 







Post here if you want to ride with us.
Great CC extended ride with Labor Day to rest....


----------



## Eric

We will see you at the CC ride.  Not riding from home though...


----------



## tripple3

*Hey Lets' Ride....*



Eric said:


> We will see you at the CC ride.  Not riding from home though...




Cool we will see you there. 
Does anybody else want to ride from OC to the Long Beach cyclone coaster ride this morning?
Meet at 7:11 745


----------



## tripple3

We did a 40 mile loop at my wife's pedaling speed... which was perfect for the day.


----------



## tripple3

*Surf and water temp are UP!!*

I am going to do the Balboa to Huntington for lunch ride today; but it is too hot for Ron… Anybody else?




My time today is pretty free; so I may just stay down there until it cools off much later today....





Post here if you want to come down to the beach and ride 10° cooler than anywhere else today....


----------



## tripple3

Nobody else showed up so I stayed down and body surfed the wedge for a little while....



I did ride to Huntington for lunch




Saturday, September 12 the Rat Rod riders club is meeting in Huntington Beach to go for a ride and opened up the invitation at the cyclone coaster ride last Sunday. 
They meet near the corner of Brookhurst and Atlanta at 10ish. Stands up at 11 sharp; hop on the Santa Ana River Trail and ride from there. 



Ride on....


----------



## tripple3

*Sunday Ride...Sep. 13 O.C. riders....*

Sunday, September 13 riding to the circle city ride.  Mike and I are meeting at the Santa Ana River and Talbert/MacArthur at 9 AM
... approximately 15 miles to the traffic circle. come on out on your Prewar easy pedaling rider and join us.


----------



## Eric

See you guys there...


----------



## Cory

I'm trying to get there!  Hope I get to pedal today [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## tripple3

Eric said:


> See you guys there...






Cory said:


> I'm trying to get there!  Hope I get to pedal today [emoji106] [emoji1]




What a great time we had today riding to,  the loop of Orange, and back home; good times.


----------



## sleepy

Good looking group of bikes!


----------



## tripple3

Let's go for a ride tomorrow Sunday, September 20
Balboa donut shop, 301 Main St. pedal away at 10 AM while it is still cooler....



We will have lunch at the pizza lounge 301 Main Street in Huntington Beach



And then ride back to Balboa


----------



## rcole45

See you there


----------



## tripple3

rcole45 said:


> See you there




It was another great day fun ride beautiful scenery....





Mike and I logged over 30 miles round-trip fun time thanks for coming out Ron.


----------



## tripple3

Today Mike and I will ride up to orange for the "bike to market" event. Leaving fountain Valley at 9 o'clock to pedal up to the gathering
post here if you want to ride with us to meet Eric in Orange.


----------



## tripple3

*Sep. 30 Balboa Donuts 10:15....*

This morning I am going to ride my bike down to meet Ron in Balboa at 10-ish.... Riding away at the donut shop at 10:15…
Come on down.  Or join us for lunch in Huntington Beach on main street at the pizza lounge....


----------



## tripple3

*Same thing; different day....*

Thursday, October 15 meet down in Balboa around 10 AM. Pedal away by 1015 to the Huntington Beach pier for lunch. Come on out and ride with us tomorrow









Same time and place; Thursday 10/15/15


----------



## 63SuperStingRay

hey you guys, cool rides. do me a favor and keep an eye out for mine. it was stolen out of whittier about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## tripple3

*Bike Watch*



63SuperStingRay said:


> hey you guys, cool rides. do me a favor and keep an eye out for mine. it was stolen out of whittier about 2 weeks ago.




OK. Sorry to hear that.
Bike folks are always watching Bikes. Keep posting pics of it; hopefully it will surface... probably For Sale somewhere....


----------



## tripple3

*join us in Balboa to ride....*

We are going to do the same ride again tomorrow.
Tuesday, October 20 at 10-ish donut shop Balboa. 



Bring your Prewar Ron I want to see it again.


----------



## tripple3

My friend Mike showed up too.  we rode to Huntington Beach for lunch and back to Newport and then home great time had by all.


----------



## tripple3

*Lets Ride.....*

We are going to do the same start time and place at the Balboa donut shop tomorrow October 29 at 10-ish a.m. We will have lunch at the pizza lounge on Main Street in Huntington Beach around 11:30 AM
Come on out and ride the coast with Ron and maybe Mike and I


----------



## tripple3

*O.C. Riders riding Rides....*

We are riding today from Balboa to Huntington for lunch. 10-ish meet up....Same ride; FRESH!

Saturday some OC riders are heading up to join the Foothill Flyers for a Halloween ride... looking forward to it.

Sunday some OC riders are meeting at the H.B. 7-Eleven at Heil and Newland at 7:15 AM to ride to Long Beach for the cyclone coaster ride.... And then ride the tailwind back to Huntington.  
Come on out and ride....


----------



## Cory

I'm ready for the ride, I'll be there.


----------



## Cory

Just finishing up our 40 mile ride and stopped at Huntington Beach pier.. There was some sort of gathering that we took a very close look at. You can see Mark checking it out in the picture


----------



## Cory

I was really irritated by this girl that kept standing in front of my shot.


----------



## mrg

, always something to see at the pier!


----------



## tripple3

*Beach Ride again....*

Thursday, November 5 Ron and I are meeting at the donut shop in Balboa on Main Street at 10-ish a.m. to ride to Huntington beach pier for lunch around 1130. 
Come on out to ride





Post something here so we know you're coming…


----------



## Cory

I want to go so bad. Not sure I can escape, I will try.


----------



## Cory

I just moved my schedule around and looks like I will be there! Thanks for posting Tripple3!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

WOW! Well it's going to be another 10 months before the SKIDKINGS will even come close to seeing something like that on one of our rides up here in the great Northwest ....todays high temp 50 degrees ...great for goosebumps ...


----------



## Cory

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> WOW! Well it's going to be another 10 months before the SKIDKINGS will even come close to seeing something like that on one of our rides up here in the great Northwest ....todays high temp 50 degrees ...great for goosebumps ...



I here its nice up there, butt......


----------



## tripple3

*Great Day for a Beach Ride...AGAIN!*



Cory said:


> I just moved my schedule around and looks like I will be there! Thanks for posting Tripple3!




Great! Glad that you are takin' some time to roll with us OC riders today.


----------



## tripple3

OC riders are meeting tomorrow at the Santa Ana River Trail and Talbert over crossing at 9 AM to ride up to the orange ride. 
The Circle City ride is meeting at the traffic circle at 10 AM with donations for casa Teresa. 
At the fountain at Grand and Glassell in Orange. 
Come on out… Let's ride


----------



## Cory

tripple3 said:


> OC riders are meeting tomorrow at the Santa Ana River Trail and Talbert over crossing at 9 AM to ride up to the orange ride.
> The Circle City ride is meeting at the traffic circle at 10 AM with donations for casa Teresa.
> At the fountain at Grand and Glassell in Orange.
> Come on out… Let's ride
> View attachment 249313



I made it!


----------



## tripple3

*Holiday for City employees....*

Veterans day ride Wednesday, November 11
Meet down at the Balboa donut shop around 10 AM to ride to Huntington Beach Main Street for lunch. 
If you can't make the ride; fly our flag to honor our veterans. 
A Big thank you to all the veterans that have served for our freedom. 





Post here if you are coming to meet us to ride…


----------



## sleepy

Love the flags and Pearl Harbor badge!

Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## tripple3

sleepy said:


> Love the flags and Pearl Harbor badge!
> 
> Happy Veterans Day!




Thanks sleepy.
Both of my city worker friends and my retired friend and Cyclonecoaster.com showed up to ride today.... great time had by all. 






This bike got a flat and so I had to trade it out so I could keep riding.


----------



## tripple3

*Riding Vintage Along the Beach Paths*

Sunday, November 15 beach ride. 
Meet in Huntington Beach on Brookhurst near Banning;Street parking. 10 AM
Majority of the ride is beach bike paths to Seal Beach pier. We will have lunch there, hang out and ride back with the tailwind pushing us home. 
I know Of four or five riders coming out to ride tomorrow. The more the merrier. Come on out and ride.


----------



## Cory

We are basically meeting at my house. We can air up tires, use the potty, have some water, then hit the road. I have a good friend driving up from Oceanside to come for the ride!


----------



## tripple3

My friend Tim is riding..... 




And Mike is riding....





Cory is riding....


----------



## tripple3

What a super fun ride. We will be doing this one more often. 







It's just over an hour to ride to seal Beach from Brookhurst. 







We stopped at Huntington Beach and picked up some more riders.


----------



## tripple3

*Balboa to HB Pier ride...Again*

Thursday, November 19 10ish AM balboa donut shop. 
Ride to Huntington Beach; Pizza lounge for lunch. 
OC riders riding again tomorrow; come on out and join us.


----------



## Cory

I am all ready for the ride!


----------



## 1936Flyte

what?


----------



## tripple3

1936Flyte said:


> what?




You can ride tomorrow with rcole; he is doing that same ride Sunday, Nov. 22 10ish AM at Balboa Donuts
To HB Main St. 301 Main Pizza Lounge  His name is Ron.
A bunch of us are swapping at Vets Cycle Swap in Long Beach....


----------



## tripple3

*Mid-Week Beach Ride*

Wednesday, December 2 at 10 AM meet at Brookhurst near banning in Huntington Beach. (Basically Cory's house)
We will ride the coast and have some lunch. 
Come on out and ride....


----------



## Balloontyre

Some pics of OC club when first formed.


----------



## Cory

Balloontyre said:


> Some pics of OC club when first formed.



Hilarious!


----------



## Larmo63

Note how many females started out in the "club" originally and how many remain today?


----------



## tripple3

*All Riders Welcome*



Larmo63 said:


> Note how many females started out in the "club" originally and how many remain today?




My wife rides… She rode with us all the way to Long Beach and home! 40+ Mile round trip....









Girls are welcome; they just don't normally want to "make a day of it"


----------



## Cory

We're going for a ride tomorrow from my house. Leaving at 10am. I'm basically at Brookhurst St and Hamilton Ave in HB.


----------



## tripple3

*Cyclone Coaster O.C. Extension Ride*

Sunday, December 6 We are meeting at 7:11 8:00 AM Newland and heil. 
We are riding to the cyclone coaster ride in Long Beach... And then back home of course. 
Three riders scheduled to ride; anyone else post here to let us know you're coming.


----------



## Kickstand3

Very true statement


----------



## tripple3

*Dec. 6 C.C. O.C. Extension Ride*

Here we are; ready to ride; see you all there.


----------



## Cory

tripple3 said:


> Here we are ready to ride see you all there.
> View attachment 255957



Wish I was there, have a great ride boys!


----------



## tripple3

*O.C. Extension Ride Dec. 6*



Cory said:


> Wish I was there, have a great ride boys!




Super fun ride; local 13 raised the bar and rode the farthest.... 50+ miles for him; 40+ miles for me







Mike is riding a goodrich streamliner with original Goodrich tires on that 41.


----------



## Cory

I'm leaving my house tomorrow morning at 10am sharp. Feel free to show up as early as 9am. I'm at the corner of Brookhurst and Banning in HB. Mike and I will be riding over to balboa and meeting Ron. Then we will ride to Huntington Beach pier for some lunch. Who else is in?


----------



## tripple3

Cory said:


> I'm leaving my house tomorrow morning at 10am sharp. Feel free to show up as early as 9am. I'm at the corner of Brookhurst and Banning in HB. Mike and I will be riding over to balboa and meeting Ron. Then we will ride to Huntington Beach pier for some lunch. Who else is in?




Oh Boy! OC riders without me. I am making my coffee to be at work by 4:00 am. Have fun!


----------



## Cory

Sorry, leaving my house at 9:30 not 10am.


----------



## tripple3

*Christmas RIDE!*

Three riders riding to the orange circle ride today. 
9 AM Sunday, December 13 Talbert bridge and the Santa Ana River
Wear a Christmas sweater and ride a red or green bike
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Ride-OC-CA-Dec-13th-quot-Christmas-Ride-quot


----------



## tripple3

A fun OC extension ride up to orange today. A good turnout at the circle. 
Cory, Mike and I met at the Santa Ana River


----------



## rcole45

Tomorrow Dec 17th. 10:00 am at the Balboa donut shop.Ride to HB for lunch. Looks like a great day. Will have my straight bar out for its first ride.   ron


----------



## Cory

I'm there!


----------



## rcole45

*Beach ride*

Met Cory and Mike at the balboa donut shop. Picked up Mark (MRG) on the way to lunch. Had a great time riding down a mostly empty bike path to Huntington Beach for a quiet lunch at Pizza Lounge.


----------



## Cory

Great ride today in the sun. Seems like we always bump into a couple bikinis.  Lol.


----------



## mrg

Waves were small so went for a ride, good ride guys, can't believe you didn't use your zoom Cory.


----------



## tripple3

Sunday, December 20 meet at Corys at nine-ish; pedal away at 9:30 to Balboa. 
We will ride down to the wedge to do a surf check; and the donut shop to see if Ron is coming… probably just after 10 AM
We will ride to the Huntington Beach pier and have lunch near Main Street.


----------



## tripple3

I forgot to post pics of our ride last Sunday…



It is great to see so many rides happening on vintage cruisers


----------



## tripple3

*O.C. Beach Ride*

...EDIT; see post 128....
We want to do one more beach ride this year so it is Thursday, December 31, 2015
Meet at Brookhurst S. of Hamilton (Cory's) ride at 10 a.m. to lunch in Sunset Beach and back....


----------



## Cory

tripple3 said:


> We want to do one more beach ride this year so it is Thursday, December 31, 2015
> Meet at balboa donut shop around 10 AM to ride to Huntington Beach pier and eat lunch on main street.
> View attachment 261798



Looks like I'm in! Who else???


----------



## tripple3

Slight change of regular plans to ride from Corys at Brookhurst and Hamilton to Sunset Beach for lunch.  Corys at 10 AM. Let's ride....


----------



## tripple3

*O.C. Extension Ride Cyclone Coasters*

Sunday January 3, 2016 meet at the 7-Eleven at Newland and Heil at 8 AM to ride to Long Beach. 



Three of us riding to the show so far… Come on out and let's ride.


----------



## Cory

Oc ride meeting this Friday at 9am my house, basically Brookhurst st and Banning in Huntington Beach.
We will ride to Balboa pier then to Huntington pier and grab some lunch.


----------



## tripple3

Looks like perfect Friday weather to RIDE tomorrow.  I have been working, but I have tomorrow off so I get to ride...
Meet at Corys at nine; details on this thread.


----------



## tripple3

Great time riding the coast without the sun.

Five riders riding until one had to go.


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, January 28 meet at Cory's house at  Brookhurst  near banning in Huntington Beach at 10 AM to ride. 



We are doing a little different ride this time which includes the ferry trip over to Balboa Island and back. And lunch at that diner


----------



## tripple3

Super cool ride today I like the route and the weather of course was perfect.


----------



## tripple3

Presidents day ride today. 
I am going to ride down to meet Ron in Balboa at 11 AM today. 
We will ride to the pizza lounge for lunch in Huntington Beach on Main street. Weather will be perfect.


----------



## tripple3

Sunday, February 21, 10 AM at the Balboa donut shop. (The address is posted on this thread)
We will ride to lunch at the pizza lounge on Main Street in Huntington Beach.





There is a thread in swap meets and events titled "OC beach ride today" that I will bump on Sunday mornin to remind you... let's ride!
here:http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/orange-county-beach-ride-today.83543/


----------



## Cory

I will be there! Can't wait.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie

Looks like I can make it...tripple3: you have a bike with a basket for the Chili?


----------



## tripple3

I only have one bike with a basket and it is Janices



She said you are welcome to ride it but it is a bit girly


----------



## Cory

I'm starting my morning pre-bike ride stretches. I'm super stoked to go out riding with my bike buddies!




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Monday, February 22 beach ride 11 AM meet at Atlanta near Brookhurst HB to hop on the Santa Ana River Trail
... riders riding to lunch.


----------



## rustjunkie

Had a great time in OC yesterday, thanks for the invite and loaner ride 
and thanks for slowing down for me...you guys are animals! 
How many miles you think we clocked, @tripple3 ?


----------



## tripple3

rustjunkie said:


> Had a great time in OC yesterday, thanks for the invite and loaner ride
> and thanks for slowing down for me...you guys are animals!
> How many miles you think we clocked, @tripple3 ?




Schwindoggy showed up and did that same ride a while back and he said it was nearly 30 miles. I think 28 miles-ish
Always a great time; i'm glad you could join us; hope you can do it again soon. 
All are welcome to join in the fun.


----------



## Intense One

Cory said:


> Catching a wave. Pch Huntington Beach.



Dude...you need a board and a rack on that bad boy!


----------



## Intense One

Intense One said:


> Dude...you need a board and a rack on that bad boy!



We used to carry our boards for a session to Hermosa pier on our Stingrays back in the day


----------



## tripple3

Intense One said:


> Dude...you need a board and a rack on that bad boy!



It is too much of a project for me to get a board down to the water but I still roll with my fins on occasion to body surf....




Thursday, February 25 we are meeting at the Balboa donut shop at 10 AM to ride to lunch at the pizza lounge in Huntington Beach. 




I was scheduled to work but the material is not in so I get to ride again.  Typical


----------



## Cory

Can't wait to ride today!




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, March 3 meet at balboa donuts at 10 AM to ride to lunch at the pizza lounge on Main Street in Huntington Beach. 






I will be riding from my house around 9 AM and Cory will be riding from his house around 9:25
It's always a great time riding the orange county beaches.


----------



## Cory

Look forward to another great ride/lunch this Thursday.  Here were some shots from lunch last week.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Cory said:


> Look forward to another great ride/lunch this Thursday.




Work is so overrated. I hate that feeling when I'm at work and Ron and Cory and Mike are out on a bike ride on a beautiful day... I am taking tomorrow off to ride with my friends. Join us if you are able. 



Thursday, March 3; 10 AM at Balboa donuts and bakery


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> Thursday, March 3 meet at balboa donuts at 10 AM to ride to lunch at the pizza lounge on Main Street in Huntington
> I will be riding from my house around 9 AM and Cory will be riding from his house around 9:25
> It's always a great time riding the orange county beaches.



Bump for today's ride.


----------



## tripple3

Riders riding Wednesday, March 9:   10 AM at Balboa donuts to ride to the pizza lounge for lunch again. 
Join us if you are free…


----------



## Cory

I not going to make the ride tomorrow, flying to Phoenix to pick up a new (used) car for the family. Luckily I got out today. I think tripple3 and I did a good 20-25 miles. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Today is the circle city ride in the city of Orange at 10 AM. Daylight savings time
We meet at the fountain in the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell
Great ride around the trails and beautiful old homes of Orange.


----------



## tripple3

Super fun ride in orange today; a bunch of things you never see...



Mike with a helmet and Cory without


----------



## tripple3

Beach ride Thursday, March 17 saint Patrick's day. 
Meet at balboa donuts and bakery at 10 AM to ride to the pizza lounge for lunch. 
Posting early this week just in case someone wants to get all green and ride with us.


----------



## Cory

tripple3 said:


> Beach ride Thursday, March 17 saint Patrick's day.
> Meet at balboa donuts and bakery at 10 AM to ride to the pizza lounge for lunch.
> Posting early this week just in case someone wants to get all green and ride with us.
> View attachment 295412



Is there a better picture for this post.....I think not [emoji106] [emoji1] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One

tripple3 said:


> Beach ride Thursday, March 17 saint Patrick's day.
> Meet at balboa donuts and bakery at 10 AM to ride to the pizza lounge for lunch.
> Posting early this week just in case someone wants to get all green and ride with us.
> View attachment 295412



Speed racer......


----------



## Cory

I will be attending Thursday's OC ride. Can't wait.


----------



## rcole45

See you tomorrow. Should be a great day for a ride. Ron.


----------



## Cory

I am down here already.  Everything checks out, can't wait to ride back later with some friends!


----------



## Cory

Looks like we are riding Sunday Morning. Leaving my place at 9:30 am then to the Donut shop in Newport to meet up with Ron [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## tripple3

Sunday, March 20 meet at balboa donuts at 10 AM to ride to lunch in Huntington Beach at the pizza lounge again. Always a great time. Let's ride.


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, March 24 balboa donut shop at 10 AM to ride to lunch in Huntington Beach.


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, March 31 meet at 10 AM on the beach bike path at the end of Brookhurst in Huntington Beach to ride. 
Cory can't make it; but he's in an even nicer place....


----------



## tripple3

Always a great time with OC riders.


----------



## tripple3

We had a great ride yesterday. Mike showed up at my house and we started riding towards the beach. He is way behind me. 







He caught up to me on the dirt path side of the Santa Ana River where we rode down to meet Cory. 







Ron rolled up at the donut shop and we started riding towards Huntington Beach pier. 







Great time at the pizza lounge as usual. 











We were pretty wet by the time we got back to my house. Mike did not wear a jacket or sleeves and I rode in my Rainbow flip-flops. Call it 28 miler


----------



## tripple3

We had a great ride along the beach today: Ron, Cory, and cyclingday and Mike and me....









Super cool custom clunker showed up while we were there


----------



## tripple3

Bumping this thread to see if anyone of the OC riders is going to ride with us to Long Beach for the CWC collaboration ride today.


----------



## Cory

I will be riding with you guys today!


----------



## tripple3

Super fun ride today from my house up to the circle city ride in orange and back home.


----------



## tripple3

OC riders did two this week and we will ride again on memorial day in 'membrance...


----------



## tripple3

Memorial day OC riders club…


----------



## Cory

Fun ride today with the OC guys.


----------



## Cory

I road my 79 Spitfire 5. Great having gears with the headwind.


----------



## eddie_bravo

Looking forward to the next ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

eddie_bravo said:


> Looking forward to the next ride



Today is like a warm-up ride for the big ride to Long Beach on Sunday…







Riding down to meet Ron at 10 AM at Balboa donuts.


----------



## tripple3

We are riding tomorrow June 8 10 AM at the donut shop. 
We are riding Sunday, June 12 9 AM Santa Ana River Trail and Talbert. 





Let's ride


----------



## Cory

Let's ride, see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## tripple3

Riding again Thursday, June 16. 10 AM at Balboa donuts


----------



## tripple3

We ride often and it never gets old....


----------



## tripple3

Riding again tomorrow June 23 10 AM at Balboa donuts. 









We will have lunch at the pizza lounge on Main Street in Huntington Beach


----------



## tripple3

OC riders meet at balboa donuts at 10 AM on Thursday, June 30


----------



## Cory

I will be there!


----------



## Cory

Getting ready for the ride today. Can't wait!


----------



## fordmike65

See you guys in a week!


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> See you guys in a week!



Nice.
Mike and I are here at the river mouth


----------



## the2finger

I would love to come n ride with you guys but you're worse than having a geographically undesirable girlfriend or boyfriend if you're into that sort of thing. There is physically no way to get there mid week with traffic


----------



## tripple3

the2finger said:


> I would love to come n ride with you guys but "Blah blah blah"There is physically no way to get there mid week with traffic



You would have to get up early and come have breakfast in Newport and then enjoy the day on a bicycle and then fight traffic or stay for dinner too. 
It has been done before.


----------



## fordmike65

the2finger said:


> I would love to come n ride with you guys but you're worse than having a geographically undesirable girlfriend or boyfriend if you're into that sort of thing. There is physically no way to get there mid week with traffic



Hit me up & roll out with me next Thursday.


----------



## tripple3

Happy fourth of July and one year anniversary for this picture thread...


----------



## fordmike65

So we hitting up Flacos Tacos tomorrow? Heard that place is mighty tasty


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> So we hitting up Flacos Tacos tomorrow? Heard that place is mighty tasty



Yes indeed!
Thank you for joining us; a great time had by all...







Bike swapping…


----------



## kzoflyer

Great thread! Wish I was able to ride around like that. Riding in Kalamazoo is rusty and rundown in comparison.


----------



## tripple3

kzoflyer said:


> Great thread! Wish I was able to ride around like that. Riding in Kalamazoo is rusty and rundown in comparison.



Thank you.
Pictures don't really do OC beach rides full justice....
We have even more fun than it looks...













Riding July 14 Thursday; 10AM Balboa Donuts.
Fun Times.


----------



## tripple3

Riders ride balboa donuts 10 AM Thursday, July 21


----------



## tripple3

I'm hoping the riders post some pics here today; for the rest of us that have to work will all get to enjoy....


----------



## tripple3

OC riders went north to San Francisco to ride…



















We are doing our midweek beach ride tomorrow August 4 10 AM at Balboa donuts


----------



## tripple3

Pics from our ride to Long Beach and back for the cyclone coaster August 7 ride...















Mike and Corey and I had a great time  > 40 miles


----------



## tripple3

Bump this old thread to say happy new year from the OC riders…





Artwork by Hippie Mike


----------



## Cory

Happy New Year from Orange County California!  We will be riding today to Long Beach for the Cyclone Coaster ride. Can't wait to see everybody!


----------



## Pedal pushers

Cory said:


> Happy New Year from Orange County California!  We will be riding today to Long Beach for the Cyclone Coaster ride. Can't wait to see everybody!



Went to bed early just for this ride. It's such a beautiful day.  Happy New Year.


----------



## tripple3

I just now found this in here; not Gen. Discussions. OK! Lets ride Sunday 01/08/2017 Santa Ana River Trail 9:00AM
Ride to Orange, Circle City Ride at 10:00


----------



## tripple3

Sunday Feb.19, 10:00 AM Beach Ride
Meet at Santa Ana River mouth
or My house at 9:30 to pedal there.
Rain OR Shine; Let's ride


 

 


Forecast shows Rain Sat, only Clouds Sunday!


----------



## birdzgarage

tripple3 said:


> I just now found this in here; not Gen. Discussions. OK! Lets ride Sunday 01/08/2017 Santa Ana River Trail 9:00AM
> Ride to Orange, Circle City Ride at 10:00
> View attachment 404634



I love this pic with hippy mike in your mirror.


----------



## Cory

I will be there! We will pedal from the river mouth over to "Bal Harbor Liquor & Deli" on the Peninsula, should get there by 10:30 for coffee and a stretch


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage

On my way...................


----------



## cyclingday

It just started raining, again!
Fortunately, it never rains in Southern California, so it shouldn't last too long. Lol!
Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## Cory

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 424714



Not to get off topic, but are those European license plates on your Chevy Caprice Beast?


----------



## birdzgarage

Cory said:


> Not to get off topic, but are those European license plates on your Chevy Caprice Beast?



Temp or tourist plates. I restore volkswagens for a living,kind of a reference to that.


----------



## Pedal pushers

Wish I could make this one ride. Going to ride around the city for a bit and then errands after breakfast :-/
Have fun for me!


----------



## Cory

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 424767 Wish I could make this one ride. Going to ride around the city for a bit and then errands after breakfast :-/
> Have fun for me!



We got you covered! 
I'm almost to the meet up at the Santa Ana river mouth Newport Beach. The sun is shining [emoji106]


----------



## Pedal pushers

Cory said:


> We got you covered!
> I'm almost to the meet up at the Santa Ana river mouth Newport Beach. The sun is shining [emoji106]



Beautiful shot.


----------



## cyclingday

We've arrived.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## tripple3




----------



## tripple3

Super fun day today
Thanks for coming out Jason @Birdzcad64


----------



## cyclingday

S


----------



## birdzgarage

best time ever! Had a blast.thanks so much for the great day everyone. Ill definitely be doing this again.see everybody at 626 golden streets on the 5th.


----------



## tripple3

Sunday, April 2 Cyclone Coaster OC extension ride
Meet at my park at 7:30 AM ride away before 8 AM to meet Hippie Mike at the 7-Eleven


----------



## tripple3

Wanted to bump this thread to post some pictures from yesterday's ride…



Happy 420 from Hippie Mike









We rode a little bit into the headwinds down to Balboa and then had a tailwind to Huntington



After lunch and a little lounging by the pier the wind shifted and pushed us back towards Newport





Stopped by a good friends house that makes Hamboards
Check them out at Hamboards.com



Two of my boys were home when Mike and I got there so they joined in the reward part



Back to the beach for more fire pit fun with Smore's and a bike ride home; with a quick stop at Tio Flaco's for more good stuff...






Another "best day ever"…


----------



## Jimmy V

Looks like an awsome day.... I like that pic of Hippie Mike with his feet on the handlebars.  He's got a tailwind or God's hand on his back. 
Tio Flacos and ice cream sandwiches... Yum!


----------



## tripple3

Bump this thread to mention the OC midweek beach ride Thursday, June 29 10-ish at the Balboa deli
Sunday, July 2 Cyclone Coaster OC extension ride to Long Beach and back along the coast into Huntington Beach













someone is always free to cruise the beach; network with us... lets Ride!


----------



## tripple3

3rd year in a row...
Heading for the HB 4th of July Parade route; PCH is closed 
Rolling your way soon @Cory


----------



## Cory

I'm ready to start peddling!  Anyone else up yet and want to ride?


----------



## tripple3

Happy 4 of July
Early ride through the parade route of Huntington Beach is definitely a tradition now...

















ABC7 eyewitness news


----------



## tripple3

Pics from today's OC mid week beach ride





















Perfect weather. Super fun day


----------



## KeithB

Are you guys going to ride this Thursday July 13th? or any time this week? I am down on the Newport peninsula all week. Give me the details.


----------



## tripple3

KeithB said:


> Are you guys going to ride this Thursday July 13th? or any time this week? I am down on the Newport peninsula all week. Give me the details.



Yes!
We are riding to the Circle City Ride *Today* 9:00 SA River Trail at Talbert Sunday 7/9
Tuesday 7/11 Free Slurpee ride In FV and HB 11:00 on Heil/Newland Westminster    and
Thursday 7/13 we will ride the Beach from Balboa 10ish to HB for lunch
we will meet at Great Mex Thursday 703 E Balboa Blvd. 10ish  *New Meeting Location



 *


----------



## KeithB

tripple3 said:


> Yes!
> We are riding to the Circle City Ride *Today* 9:00 SA River Trail at Talbert Sunday 7/9
> Tuesday 7/11 Free Slurpee ride In FV and HB 11:00 on Heil/Newland Westminster    and
> Thursday 7/13 we will ride the Beach from Balboa 10ish to HB for lunch
> we will meet at Great Mex Thursday 703 E Balboa Blvd. 10ish  *New Meeting Location
> View attachment 641877 *



OK. I will see you guys on Thursday.


----------



## tripple3

Tuesday, July 18 
I'm off; who wants to go for a ride?
Post here or send a text or conversation if you are free....


----------



## tripple3

Im free today.
I'm going to wait to see if Hippie Mike shows up for a ride....
Lets ride the Beach today! Let me know...


----------



## tripple3

Bump to see if anyone wants to ride with me today?   Post here 09/05   Lets Ride....


----------



## tripple3

I am free again today; anybody want to go for a ride?


----------



## tripple3

I rode down to the pier and found @Cory at the coffee shop 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 It is still early enough to go for another ride later. Let me know


----------



## tripple3

Bump this thread to promo pics of the OC Beach Ride
Black Friday 2017 Meet at the Bal Deli 10ish to ride to lunch in HB
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/black-friday-oc-beach-ride-2017.120748/
Come on; lets Ride!


 

 

 


Click through the pics of Rides prior; always a great time.
Happy Thanksgiving!
I am truly grateful.


----------



## tripple3

Is anyone available today to ride? 
 Pics from yesterday‘s ride: 
 Thanks @Goatroper   for coming out to ride
 Send me a text to call time and place for Ride; I’m Ready....


----------



## tripple3

I wanted to post some pics from recent rides and check for riders this week to join me in more beach rides...?


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 It’s the holidays; let’s ride....


----------



## tripple3

I'm off work today; any Riders available to ride??
Bump this old thread for pic viewing....


----------



## tripple3

So this thread is about bike folk getting together to ride O.C. Beaches mostly.
Hippie Mike is coming over to ride today; Tuesday April 3rd, leaving my house by 9 a.m.
All are welcome.
CABErs from all over come to Ride.
Its even more fun than it looks.....


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
This thread is to Post OC Rides.
Enjoy the Ride.


----------



## Jimmy V

These rides are always a highlight of my trips to So. Cal. I get out there a few times a year and it's on the A-list now of what to do on a trip out.   Good people, good scenery, good food, good riding!  And I drive an hour (if traffic is moving) to get there. Often more than once. Thanks to tripple3 for posting this and keeping it alive. And I've gotten to ride with Hippie Mike, Cory, cyclingday, MRG,birdzgarage,and a few others. So if you've got the time, it's a nice little ride, definately fun.


----------



## tripple3

Let's do a 420 Beach Ride Friday April 20th 
Meet at my pad 8:20 ride at 9 a.m.
California is a great place to Live!


 
This thread should bring a smile.
If it doesn't, please ignore.


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> Let's do a 420 Beach Ride Friday April 20th
> Meet at my pad 8:20 ride at 9 a.m.



Hump day Bump to ride Friday with us. 4/20 Meet at my pad 8:20a.m.
and pics of rides lately...


----------



## SKPC

I'm in!  EDIT--Actually I am out for friday, but in for Thursday!  My 91 yr old mom needs a driver Friday.


----------



## Cory

SKPC said:


> I'm in!
> View attachment 791027



Lol did not know who this was at first then I looked at the bike..... Hope to see you there. Working on my schedule now to have Friday clear. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory

@mrg

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory

What a great ride today! Ate at Ruby's Balboa pier and Humpback whale watched. 







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Cory said:


> What a great ride today!View attachment 792264
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk




4/20 and all......


----------



## tripple3

4/24 Today; Mike is coming over to ride at 8:30 my Pad 
we ride to the SA River trail, Moon Park 9:10ish
Pics of rides past above.
Riding day; let's Ride.


----------



## tripple3

If other riders have time and want to enjoy this type of day, please post on this thread.
I'm not doing electrical right now and so I ride to fill my days.
There are others that have riding time as well; se we ride.


 

 

 

 


The last pic is Mike's favorite lunch place, Pizza de Oro.  Spaghetti, salad and toast for $5
It's Awesome!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

tripple3 said:


> If other riders have time and want to enjoy this type of day, please post on this thread.
> I'm not doing electrical right now and so I ride to fill my days.
> There are others that have riding time as well; se we ride.
> View attachment 794828
> The last pic is Mike's favorite lunch place, Pizza de Oro.  Spaghetti, salad and toast for $5
> It's Awesome!



Nice shirt!


----------



## tripple3

Mike is riding over to My Pad 8:30
ride to SA River trail, Moon Park C.M. 9:15
I'm trying to keep up so this will be rider Today:


----------



## SKPC

I will be on the Shelby Hot Rod today.  Moon Park picture.  Moon Park in Costa Mesa is a great place for anyone to meet us!  Plenty of parking.  See you boys there at 9:15am....


----------



## tripple3

Today we ride the beach 10ish in Balboa.
Mike and I will leave my house by 9 to ride there.
Join us today if you can; Mike is moving to TN very soon.
Maybe he'll become a CABEr and start a Tennessee Tornado Riding Group......


----------



## tripple3

Bump with pics.
3 years now....
Post here if you are in Orange County California and want to ride the beach with us.


----------



## tripple3

Let's do a Beach Ride today Friday the 13th of July
Tag a pal John @schwinnja because Marty @cyclingday sent text.
Let's Ride!


----------



## cyclingday

Blue sky at 5:00am.
It looks like a perfect day at the beach.
Let's ride!


----------



## tripple3

There's a rider in town @SKPC for a Saturday O.C. 2 Speed Run; who's up for a ride?
9:00 AM at Moon Park in Costa Mesa, CA
I'm bringing water; let's ride.







I have that lock hangin' n bangin' from the seat; 'cause I like it.


----------



## SKPC

See ya at the Moonscape Park Mark.........gonna be nice riding today.  Come ride with us!


----------



## tripple3

The weather screams, "Go Ride Your Bike!"
I will head to Balboa to meet Riders to Ride to Lunch, 10-ish
Come on out and Ride the Beach.
Tag occasional and usual suspects:
@Cory @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @mrg @Tim Kersey @lounging @kevin x @rcole45 @Eric @rustjunkie @schwinnja @markivpedalpusher @Spence36 @bobcycles @rustintime @Schwinn499 @fordmike65 @Jimmy V @Robertriley @Joe Buffardi @birdzgarage 
If I didn't tag @  you, please post here so We know you're coming.
I will ride away from my place at 9; let's Ride!






Thanks for posting Marty.


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> The weather screams, "Go Ride Your Bike!"
> I will head to Balboa to meet Riders to Ride to Lunch, 10-ish
> Come on out and Ride the Beach.
> Tag occasional and usual suspects:
> @Cory @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @mrg @Tim Kersey @lounging @kevin x @rcole45 @Eric @rustjunkie @schwinnja @markivpedalpusher @Spence36 @bobcycles @rustintime @Schwinn499 @fordmike65 @Jimmy V @Robertriley @Joe Buffardi @birdzgarage
> If I didn't tag @  you, please post here so We know you're coming.
> I will ride away from my place at 9; let's Ride!
> View attachment 898541View attachment 898542
> Thanks for posting Marty.



Wish i could Mark. Been sick in bed for the past couple days, so I'll have to pass. Have fun!


----------



## rustjunkie

wish i could, hopefully soon


----------



## tripple3

Hey I'm off work today; let's ride the beach!
We will meet in Balboa a little later today so Marty can Un-Decorate Christmas 1st
Come on Down; post or text me so we know you are riding with us.


----------



## SKPC

Gonna be a nice day to ride a bike...


----------



## tripple3

SKPC said:


> Gonna be a nice day to ride a bike...



Oh my; quite nice!









Thanks for the ride @SKPC  & @cyclingday


----------



## tripple3

Hey, @Hippie Mike is here in O.C. Today, so we ride.
Sorry for no advance notice.
Pedal from my place at 9:00 to
Meet at Balboa Donuts 10-ish to ride to lunch.
@cyclingday @birdzgarage @eddie_bravo @Cory @hector @lounging @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @TWBikesnstripes @old hotrod @Velocipedist Co. @hellshotrods @rcole45 @BFGforme @rustintime @markivpedalpusher


----------



## SKPC

Mark, a 1/4-mile sprint competition after lunch may be in order!  Looks like Mike's been riding a lot so watch out.


----------



## tripple3

SKPC said:


> Mark, a 1/4-mile sprint competition after lunch may be in order!



I'm curious, since I don't race.
Which 1" gear sprocket would you pick for the 1/4-mile?


----------



## Hippie Mike

Hey i got logged in again.
1/4 mile is just enough room to get up to speed.
California is a great place to be.
Thanks again Marty for lunch.
I got no pictures to post; they're all in my mind.


----------



## fordmike65

Hippie Mike said:


> Hey i got logged in again.
> 1/4 mile is just enough room to get up to speed.
> California is a great place to be.
> Thanks again Marty for lunch.
> I got no pictures to post; they're all in my mind.



So bummed I had to work today. Woulda been great to ride with you again. Maybe next time. Till then, take care my friend!


----------



## birdzgarage

Hippie Mike said:


> Hey i got logged in again.
> 1/4 mile is just enough room to get up to speed.
> California is a great place to be.
> Thanks again Marty for lunch.
> I got no pictures to post; they're all in my mind.



I wish i could have made it.miss ya brotha! Check in on here and post a pic here and there so we can all keep in touch.safe travels my friend!


----------



## cyclingday

It was great riding with you again, Mike.
I’m glad the Bikinis were out, for a true California home coming.
I’m glad to hear, that there’s some demand for your art in Tennessee.
They’re lucky to have you.



























A parting shot from Mikes, Straightbar Schwinn.


----------



## tripple3

Super fun day.
Great to hang out and ride with Mike again.
Thanks for making the ride Marty; and for lunch.


----------



## birdzgarage

Looks like a great day to me! Sweet pics marty.bummed i missed it.


----------



## eddie_bravo

tripple3 said:


> Hey, @Hippie Mike is here in O.C. Today, so we ride.
> Sorry for no advance notice.
> Pedal from my place at 9:00 to
> Meet at Balboa Donuts 10-ish to ride to lunch.
> @cyclingday @birdzgarage @eddie_bravo @Cory @hector @lounging @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @TWBikesnstripes @old hotrod @Velocipedist Co. @hellshotrods @rcole45 @BFGforme @rustintime @markivpedalpusher
> View attachment 968784




Ah how cool 
I’m not riding for the next few weeks though- shoulder injury this past Sunday 

Looks like you guys had a blast 
I’ll try and be there Sunday at the Vet Swap Meet if pain allows 

Good to see Mike is doing well-  miss the Man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Hey, I'm riding to Orange today.
Circle City Ride, 2nd Sunday, Mothers' Day!
Meet at 10, ride 10:30
(Unless you wanna ride there with me.)
Ride thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/circle-city-monthly-ride-oc-ca-may-12-mothers-day.151355/



The Circle City Ride was "Started" on this thread a lil' over 3 years ago.
A super-FUN picture thread of Rides and Riders enjoying the Day.
Happy Mothers' Day, let's ride!


----------



## tripple3

Friday June 7th we're going for a Birthday Ride for Jason @birdzgarage 
We will pedal to the beach from my place in Fountain Valley at 9:00AM
We will be down at Balboa Donuts 10-ish to meet more riders, rest and have a donut.
From there we will ride to lunch in Huntington Beach.
Pics from the other time we did this 2 years ago; man, I miss @Hippie Mike 

















Tag some usual suspects and occasional schedule adjusters: @cyclingday @Cory @mrg @rcole45 @lounging @eddie_bravo @kevin x @Goatroper @cyclonecoaster.com @fordmike65 @schwinnja @Schwinn499 @Velocipedist Co. @rustjunkie @TWBikesnstripes 
Just some off the top-o-my-head; sorry if I didn't @Tag you, please come ride if you can. I can't Wait!


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> Tag some usual suspects and occasional schedule adjusters: @cyclingday @Cory @mrg @rcole45 @lounging @eddie_bravo @kevin x @Goatroper @cyclonecoaster.com @fordmike65 @schwinnja @Schwinn499 @Velocipedist Co. @rustjunkie @TWBikesnstripes



Bump this because it's not a "Weekend" ride.
It's Friday We Ride!
You don't wanna go to work; Let's Ride!
If you can get the day off, but can't get a bike to the beach; I'll loan you one of mine to ride.
Be prepared to ride for awhile; no once-A-month-or-less bike Talkers; Let's Ride!
Always a great time; come on out.


----------



## tripple3

Happy Birthday Bird!
Bump this for the Birthday Ride Tomorrow! Friday June 7th 
leaving my place at 9-ish  let's Ride!


----------



## birdzgarage

Thanks mark!


----------



## birdzgarage

Yup,today we rolled!


----------



## tripple3

Great Day!
Thanks for making the trip!

























I could do this every Day!


----------



## mrg

Fun day with the boys in HB, dog sitting again!


----------



## tripple3

Were doing it again Thursday June 20th
For the full ride with an IT'S IT ice cream sandwich at the end; be at my house ready to ride before 9:00 AM
Marty @cyclingday  will join us after 10:00 down in Balboa, end of the peninsula; for anyone who wants to start there.
Others join in where they park along the beach; to ride to lunch in HB
Mike @fordmike65  and Jon @Vintage Paintworx  are trying to get down here for this so get in touch.
Take the Day off; You deserve It.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

On my way with donuts.


----------



## tripple3

It was great to see bikes and riders out for perfect riding weather.
Thanks for making the trip @Vintage Paintworx @fordmike65 @lounging 
And Marty  @cyclingday  for bringing out the Commander.





I would love to see some more pics from others please.


----------



## fordmike65

Thanks for the invite Mark. Tough for me to get out for this ride but glad I was able to make it today. I had a great time! Thanks for bringing out the Commander to help me out @cyclingday !


----------



## cyclingday

Another day in the life.
July 3rd 2019























































America, no need to be offended.
We’ve been striving for, All are Created Equal for the goal of Life Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness since 7/4/1776
It’s a work in progress.


----------



## tripple3

We're gonna ride the OC Beaches, Friday the 13th of December.
Out-of-Town guests from Texas @Kickstand3 will be here for the fun.
Meet in Balboa 10ish; or ride there with us from FV by 9 AM.
Always a great time; better than pictures; come on out, let's Ride!




Tag some riders @fordmike65 @lounging @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @Bajaway @eddie_bravo @kevin x @birdzgarage @OC_Rolling_Art @rcole45 @schwinnja @Schwinn499 @Velocipedist Co. @rustjunkie @mrg @fattyre @Miq @piercer_99 @Just Jeff @Cory  All are welcome; @sorryididnttagyou


----------



## Just Jeff

Wish I could make it, but I gottta work Friday


----------



## eddie_bravo

Ugh
Leaving Out of town that weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

I’m good to go.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## tripple3

Thanks for the ride!
Thanks for posting pics.
More fun than pics can show....









Check out Rolando @Kickstand3 digging the 1936 Electric.






We should do this more often.


----------



## Kickstand3

tripple3 said:


> Thanks for the ride!
> Thanks for posting pics.
> More fun than pics can show....
> View attachment 1109999View attachment 1110000View attachment 1110001View attachment 1110002
> Check out Rolando @Kickstand3 digging the 1936 Electric.
> 
> View attachment 1110003View attachment 1110004
> We should do this more often.



Lisa and myself want to Thank you


tripple3 said:


> Thanks for the ride!
> Thanks for posting pics.
> More fun than pics can show....
> View attachment 1109999View attachment 1110000View attachment 1110001View attachment 1110002
> Check out Rolando @Kickstand3 digging the 1936 Electric.
> 
> View attachment 1110003View attachment 1110004
> We should do this more often.



Thank for making Lisa and myself feel welcome in Southern California we had a glorious day. . 
Go with God my friends and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## tripple3

_*"Free at last, Free at last, Thank God almighty we are free at last."  Martin Luther King Jr*_

Monday, Jan.20, 2020 is a Gov. Holiday for _Some people. _I'm off; lets ride the beach!
Leave my pad by 9 to ride down to Balboa; meet Marty @cyclingday to ride to lunch.
Balboa meet-up 10-ish at the Donut Shop.
_*

*_


----------



## KeithB

tripple3 said:


> _*"Free at last, Free at last, Thank God almighty we are free at last."  Martin Luther King Jr*_
> 
> Monday, Jan.20, 2020 is a Gov. Holiday for _Some people. _I'm off; lets ride the beach!
> Leave my pad by 9 to ride down to Balboa; meet Marty @cyclingday to ride to lunch.
> Balboa meet-up 10-ish at the Donut Shop.
> _*View attachment 1124579*_



I will do my best. Where we headed for lunch? I might park there and ride down to the donut shop.


----------



## tripple3

KeithB said:


> I might park there and ride down to the donut shop.



It depends how far you want to ride.
Some folks park on Brookhurst, and meet us on the bike path.
Marty likes to park in Balboa, past the Pier, on Miramar; a little further ride, Newport.
I leave my place in Fountain Valley at 9 to ride to meet in Balboa 10-ish
We would be riding by Brookhurst around 9:30 and 10:30 back to Huntington.
Bao @lounging comes to my place and rides DELMAR more than 30 miles when back home; eating IT"S IT ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## Just Jeff

Well darn. I won’t be able to make it out this time. I was just informed that I will be working tomorrow after all  

I’ll have to try for the next one. Y’all have fun for me too!


----------



## tripple3

Just Jeff said:


> I’ll have to try for the next one. Y’all have fun for me too!



We have fun for everyone!
Pics can't show all the fun we have on our OC Beaches.
Review this thread, all the way through; all year long, for a long time now.


----------



## Goldenrod

My bike club uses the internt to post on the last minute because of weather.  Group email and then send a message of when and the place.   Use technology to ease your administration task.


----------



## tripple3

6 riders of some OC beaches @KeithB @Cory @lounging @kevin x @mrg 
A great time was had by all.


----------



## KeithB

Great ride today. Enjoyed meeting the gang!


----------



## tripple3

No notice OC Beach Ride Today, Feb 13th 10-ish in Balboa
Tag @KeithB @kevin x @Cory @mrg @Goatroper @cyclingday @Bajaway @schwinnja @cyclonecoaster.com @rcole45 @Just Jeff @hm. @39zep @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @Velocipedist Co. @Schwinn499 
Or meet at my house before 9 to ride one of the bikes here @lounging


----------



## Senior

I like this kinds of models


----------



## tripple3

Hey now, @Jimmy V is here from MI
We're gonna ride the beach today.
Leaving my pad 9-ish to ride to Balboa Donut Shop by10-ish
From there we will ride to Huntington Beach or Sunset Beach for lunch.
Text me if you blow off work, to ride with us. 714 tripple3 5751 
Tag some regulars and dreamers @Cory @cyclingday @kevin x @mrg @KeithB @markivpedalpusher @OC54 @OC_Rolling_Art @Just Jeff @MP12965 @lounging @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @Velocipedist Co. @Bajaway 
All are welcome; let's Ride!


----------



## Just Jeff

Wish I could go, but I'm at work today


----------



## fordmike65

I ended up having to work today, so maybe next time. Make sure to post lots of pics.


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Make sure to post lots of pics.











This used to be where our favorite Donut shop was.
The new place didn't last. @cyclingday














Pics don't do these rides justice; it's far better than pics can show.
Great Day!
Thanks for the ride @Jimmy V


----------



## cyclingday

Wish I could’ve made it today.
The weather was perfect for a day at the beach.
The Cat got a clean bill of heath, so all is well that ends well.
Heck!
Tomorrow’s Saturday!
Let’s ride!


----------



## Jimmy V

tripple3 said:


> It was a great day! Thanks for doing the ride@tripple3. I am lucky to be able to come out and ride with you guys. I wish I could be here more often. Great scenery, great weather, and I feel excited like a kid to be out here riding, a happy place indeed.. What a blessing!
> And these bikes get attention and generate conversation. We met a retired HB fireman who loved the bikes, and a guy with a mint VW Thing that loved the bikes too. We told them about the CABE and the rides, maybe they'll get a vintage bike and ride..
> 
> View attachment 1147717View attachment 1147718View attachment 1147719
> This used to be where our favorite Donut shop was.
> The new place didn't last. @cyclingday
> 
> View attachment 1147720View attachment 1147721View attachment 1147722View attachment 1147723View attachment 1147724View attachment 1147725
> Pics don't do these rides justice; it's far better than pics can show.
> Great Day!
> Thanks for the ride @Jimmy V


----------



## tripple3

I tend to take a "Child-like" perspective on stuff.
They Closed the Schools, Let's Go for a Beach Ride!
Monday March 16, 2020 leave my house at 9AM to ride to Balboa Peninsula to meet more riders at 10-ish. to ride to lunch.



@cyclingday @Cory @kevin x @KeithB @lounging @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @Schwinn499 @Velocipedist Co. @birdzgarage @schwinnja @Kickstand3 @DonChristie @Jimmy V @Nickinator @old hotrod @cyclonecoaster.com @rcole45 @Bajaway @SKPC @oldy57 @the2finger @HANDLE BAR HORDER @OC54 @OC_Rolling_Art @TWBikesnstripes @markivpedalpusher @The kickstand kid @63caddy @rollfaster @Pedal pushers @rustintime @mrg @Just Jeff @MP12965 @Ridemore @Sven @Miq @Hammerhead @Balloonoob @Balloontyre @ballooney @Balloonatic 
ALL ARE WELCOME; _*Let's Ride!*_


----------



## KeithB

What about the regular Thursday? Can't do tomorrow, but was planning a ride at some point. I have three weeks off.


----------



## tripple3

I go back to work Wednesday; but I get to ride there.


----------



## tripple3

KeithB said:


> What about the regular Thursday? Can't do tomorrow, but was planning a ride at some point. I have three weeks off.



We had a great time, let's do it again today.
My house: ride at 9AM to Balboa 10-ish to ride to lunch.
Ride-thru somewhere? We'll figure it out.





tripple3 said:


> @cyclingday @Cory @kevin x @KeithB @lounging @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @Schwinn499 @Velocipedist Co. @birdzgarage @schwinnja @Kickstand3 @DonChristie @Jimmy V @Nickinator @old hotrod @cyclonecoaster.com @rcole45 @Bajaway @SKPC @oldy57 @the2finger @HANDLE BAR HORDER @OC54 @OC_Rolling_Art @TWBikesnstripes @markivpedalpusher @The kickstand kid @63caddy @rollfaster @Pedal pushers @rustintime @mrg @Just Jeff @MP12965 @Ridemore @Sven @Miq @Hammerhead @Balloonoob @Balloontyre @ballooney @Balloonatic
> ALL ARE WELCOME; _*Let's Ride!*_


----------



## tripple3

I'm riding the beach today; weather's perfect.
Bao @lounging text me yesterday said he will be down to park and ride from Brookhurst HB this AM after 8-ish, before 9 (avoid more people)
Parking lots are closed, so there is plenty of room to _*Distance.*_
text me if you are riding this HB today too 714 tripple3 5751 :eek:





No notice, no tags, spontaneous, nuttin-else-goin-on, sneak-out with a bike to the beach, safe-distance Ride.


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> I'm riding the beach today; weather's perfect.
> Bao @lounging text me yesterday said he will be down to park and ride from Brookhurst HB this AM after 8-ish, before 9 (avoid more people)



Bump Exact info for today; St. Patric's Day @hoofhearted
Love coincidence....
Let's ride! @lounging


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> @cyclingday @Cory @kevin x @KeithB @lounging @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @Schwinn499 @Velocipedist Co. @birdzgarage @schwinnja @Kickstand3 @DonChristie @Jimmy V @Nickinator @old hotrod @cyclonecoaster.com @rcole45 @Bajaway @SKPC @oldy57 @the2finger @HANDLE BAR HORDER @OC54 @OC_Rolling_Art @TWBikesnstripes @markivpedalpusher @The kickstand kid @63caddy @rollfaster @Pedal pushers @rustintime @mrg @Just Jeff @MP12965 @Ridemore @Sven @Miq @Hammerhead @Balloonoob @Balloontyre @ballooney @Balloonatic
> ALL ARE WELCOME; _*Let's Ride!*_



Bump! "No-Notice" OC Beach ride today.
@lounging maybe @cyclingday
because we can....



Dig Marty scorching on 1941 Henderson Deluxe Auto-Cycle,
Sunday at the Circle City Ride.


----------



## tripple3

one more pic from last Thursday,
for Top-Of-The-PAGE!




If you're free today and local, join us please;
if you're free today and "locked in",
click thru the pages on this thread, there are some really great pics to peruse.


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> If you're free today and local, join us please;
> if you're free today and "locked in",
> click thru the pages on this thread, there are some really great pics to peruse.



Bump this.
Worked myself out of work.
Off again....
Let me know if any body wants to go for a Beach Ride.


----------



## tripple3

Bike Riders thread,
started in "General Discussions" section;
moved to "Events" section later by a Moderator.
Looking for a "Riding Buddy".
@Hippy Mike moved away.
Come on; let's ride!
Cyclone Coaster 1st Sunday ride,
tomorrow, July3rd 
Holiday Monday to rest.😘


----------

